# Time for a bigger truck.



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's a lot of stuff crammed in there.
http://s995.photobucket.com/user/khoa007/media/van.jpg.html?sort=6&o=24


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG man....don't mention that idiot or else he might come back!


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Bigger truck and shelving


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh, he was on here before?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't know, he may be legit... I know nothing about him but you never know. Anyone in the LA or Orange County area might want to take a trip over there and check the serial numbers and look at what he's selling on Craigslist if they've had their truck broken into lately.
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/4323958033.html

That's a lot of equipment to have.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've seen his ads on craigslist forever, always thought it was fishy, seen him on eBay also, someone here bought a snake from him awhile back I forget who though


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I was going to buy one of his 1065 but thought maybe not. I don't want to support someone if there's a chance it could be stolen. Not saying it is, that's just a lot of stuff for someone to randomly have.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've got a 1065 sitting at my shop if interested


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow.. Some good deals!
Most of that stuff looks pretty new.
I'd scoop up that go 15 in a second so I could throw away my super vee.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, burglars are stupid as a rule, but he put his address in the CL ad...


----------

